# 2012 starts today



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

23. unemployed. can't hold down a job. depressed. don't want to go out of the house anymore.

But that's going to change because 2012 starts today (not really. i'll put off working on these stuff til monday) and here's my plan to face the end of the world with a smile on my face.


Find a job and stay in said job for a year
Exercise twice a week (planning to do yoga and swimming)
Read one new book per month OR Should have read a total of 12 new books by December 2012
Save money equal to 25% of my annual income
Go out with friends (currently, just friend) once a month and me talking less about how miserable i am or making her a sounding board for what i should have done.

Looks easy enough. Hoping I can do the follow through.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Sounds workable and reasonable. I wish you much success!


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks.


----------

